# 12v electric blanket



## Nosha (Feb 6, 2009)

Maplin have just reduced the price of their 12v electric blanket/travel rug.
From £14.99 to £9.99 it comes with a good quality cigar lighter plug with LED. Draws 4 amps.
We bought one for New Years Eve at Southwold, plugged it in as we left, arrived 2hrs later with a very warm and aired bed! Bliss! 
You could wrap it round your legs (as a passenger) whilst travelling, or warm the bed whilst travelling, if you have a large leisure battery it could be left on as an over-blanket all night!
The best winter tenner I've spent!


----------



## tresrikay (Feb 6, 2009)

Nosha said:


> Maplin have just reduced the price of their 12v electric blanket/travel rug.
> From £14.99 to £9.99 it comes with a good quality cigar lighter plug with LED. Draws 4 amps.
> We bought one for New Years Eve at Southwold, plugged it in as we left, arrived 2hrs later with a very warm and aired bed! Bliss!
> You could wrap it round your legs (as a passenger) whilst travelling, or warm the bed whilst travelling, if you have a large leisure battery it could be left on as an over-blanket all night!
> The best winter tenner I've spent!



Hot water bottles £1.99/at boots, fill with hot water, put in bed, come home, bed warm and still enough power left in the battery for the heating and the fridge and the lights and the................. Mother knew best!


----------



## kangooroo (Feb 6, 2009)

I use Snugglesafe heat pads - although they're intended for pets, they're brilliant for humans too!  They are heated in a microwave (12v Wavebox) and stay warm for up to 12 hours.  You can even stuff them up a fleece for secret warmth on a chilly day - not that I'd admit to this, of course.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Feb 6, 2009)

wife cost me seven shillings and sixpence 37 years ago kept me warm in bed  all these years, now that was a bargain   oops thats me down as a M.C.P. sorry ladies


----------



## Pioneer (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Mandrake,
send her to bed first, great minds think alike, better than any hot water bottle or electric blanket.

Happy Warm Camping


----------



## Belgian (Feb 7, 2009)

Pioneer said:


> Hi Mandrake,
> send her to bed first, great minds think alike, better than any hot water bottle or electric blanket.
> 
> Happy Warm Camping


Agree
But on the other hand: never had words with a hot water bottle nor an electric blanket


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Feb 8, 2009)

Pioneer said:


> Hi Mandrake,
> send her to bed first, great minds think alike, better than any hot water bottle or electric blanket.
> 
> Happy Warm Camping


and another benefit is a hot water bottle cannot make tea and toast next morning


----------



## NWPT (Feb 8, 2009)

mandrake said:


> and another benefit is a hot water bottle cannot make tea and toast next morning



Mine must be faulty! I will have to search for a replacement


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Feb 8, 2009)

no not faulty its taken me  37 years of excellent training for all my benefits ps i am walking a fine line here as her indoors finds these post I AM A DEAD MAN


----------



## n8rbos (Feb 8, 2009)

My missus is 5' and i'm 6' ...still cold feet !!!:d


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Feb 9, 2009)

***** said:


> Mine has ice cold feet so it is me that does the warming up
> Sounds like I am doing something wrong, so will have to trade in for a newer model



Sounds to me like the thermostats gone lol.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Feb 9, 2009)

get some lagging on the feet big pair of socks they are a must


----------



## LOC (Feb 9, 2009)

Nosha said:


> Maplin have just reduced the price of their 12v electric blanket/travel rug.
> From £14.99 to £9.99 it comes with a good quality cigar lighter plug with LED. Draws 4 amps.
> We bought one for New Years Eve at Southwold, plugged it in as we left, arrived 2hrs later with a very warm and aired bed! Bliss!
> You could wrap it round your legs (as a passenger) whilst travelling, or warm the bed whilst travelling, if you have a large leisure battery it could be left on as an over-blanket all night!
> The best winter tenner I've spent!



That is excellent news Nosha, I will be driving on my own from Cherbourg to Barcelona to pick up my wife in a couple of weeks and there was I thinking I would have to advertise for a lady wuth warm feet to accompany me!

Len


----------



## cipro (Feb 9, 2009)

n8rbos said:


> My missus is 5' and i'm 6' ...still cold feet !!!:d


 
At that age you awto have cold feet  ( sos could'nt resist ).


----------



## Nosha (Feb 9, 2009)

And there was I thinking I could make a serious contribution to winter motorhomeing... and I come back a week later and see it's been hi-jacked by petty sexist remarks!


KEEP THE GOOD WORK CHAPS, THEY'RE VERY FUNNY!!!!!!!!!!!!

 (and a ten quid blanket is cheaper & QUIETER to run in the long run! Doh! Now I've started!!!!!)


----------



## lenny (Feb 9, 2009)

*Overblanket*

Get yourself an old WW2 army greatcoat, you,ll pick one up at ex army/navy stores chuck one of these on top and you,ll be pinned to the matress
Its an idea to remove the brass buttons, I used to wake up with the DLI Emblem imprinted on me foreheed


----------



## orian (Feb 20, 2009)

mandrake said:


> no not faulty its taken me  37 years of excellent training for all my benefits ps i am walking a fine line here as her indoors finds these post I AM A DEAD MAN



I should keep an eye on the new members just in case she joins


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Feb 20, 2009)

Nosha said:


> And there was I thinking I could make a serious contribution to winter motorhomeing... and I come back a week later and see it's been hi-jacked by petty sexist remarks!
> 
> 
> KEEP THE GOOD WORK CHAPS, THEY'RE VERY FUNNY!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



think i may be the guilty party here  but i seem to have got away with it


----------



## jammers777 (Mar 10, 2009)

I bought one, was excellent till it melted in the socket?!


----------



## jjwagon (Mar 10, 2009)

Electric blankets, hot water bottles, thick socks!!! Softees the lot of you 

PS. I just leave my heating on...


----------



## pull my finger (Mar 12, 2009)

Gentlemen, have they yet invented a device that keeps both the missus warm (the only drawback of going away with her is she don't half complain of the cold!-love, if you ever join this site and read this I apologise in advance as no doubt I'll have forgotten to even typing this by morning) AND quiet???


----------



## jjwagon (Mar 14, 2009)

Love maybe? Money maybe? Or both maybe?


----------



## pokerking (Mar 15, 2009)

mandrake said:


> wife cost me seven shillings and sixpence 37 years ago kept me warm in bed  all these years, now that was a bargain   oops thats me down as a M.C.P. sorry ladies



Same here Mandrake, however, it's not the initial outlay with these models but the constant running costs (shoes, make-up etc.) that makes them so expensive,


----------

